# Dog food + Chicken liver for puppy



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I have boiled chicken breast for Scarlett. The cut it into the smallest chunks I could get and mix it with her Pro Plan for Large Breed puppys. I dont see a problem with it as long as theyre cleand and washed throughly be for cooking them. 


- Brandon


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up since I dont give my dogs liver.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Liver is very high in fat, but I don't know whether it is good for dogs or not. I used to feed cooked liver as a treat for my dogs (personally, I HATE liver), but only once in a while.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not be feeding liver everyday. As a treat once in a while its fine though. Its a little early to be teething but you could try putting some water down on her dry food to soften it. As for the coat I am not sure why an 8 week old pup would be dropping coat. Is she streesed? do you keep you home really warm? you may want to run her by the vet depending on how much hair is falling out but if its small amounts O would not worry.


----------



## novi_mon (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you for the relpy. yeah... i think it is a good idea to pour a lil' water on to the dogfood.

And about the dropping fur, actually my country (Indonesia) is warm. is the warm weather causing the dropping fur?

Cheers


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't give Emma liver too often, but she is crazy about it. I make sure I add something interesting to the kibble though, like a tiny bit of yogurt/kefir, an egg yolk (never more often than once a week, I'd rather give her once every 10 days), bits of chicken/veal/turkey. She also loves apples and nectarines. But I always make sure she doesn't end up with an upset stomach. 
I have read that liver is very healthy for them, but not in large quantities. 

The fur problem might be caused by different issues, perhaps talking to a vet about it will help you more. I've never had such a problem so I can't be of much help.


----------

